# Using a Windows Server to check client computer browsing his



## Mr Davo (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I am using a Windows Server 2008 Standard (not R2) operating system to run my Domain Controller, which also acts as the File Server, and controls DHCP, DNS, etc.

I would like to investigate the browsing history of a client Computer on my Domain. I was under the impression that this could be performed using 'DNS Manager', however I have checked this snap-in and had no luck.

Is there anything built into the OS which will allow me to investigate the browsing behaviour of a client computer / user?

Kind Regards,

Davo


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There are free tools that you can use across the network to do this. Directly through DNS management there is no way to tell a single users browser history.
I have used BrowsingHistoryView across the network to look at the history cache on different computers.
http://www.nirsoft.net/utils/browsing_history_view.html


----------

